# Moray, Inverness & The Highlands



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello guys,

As we have only signed up we are looking to see who is in our area?

We already attend a lot of specific car meets. But if the DW members of Moray, Inverness and the highlands have meets then we can’t wait to meet you all.

Thanks

Alan & Sarah


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Alan, i believe we met at the Elgin meet last summer, the MLR were there.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Steve220 said:


> Alan, i believe we met at the Elgin meet last summer, the MLR were there.


Very well could have steve. 
Was a very hectic day.

Attending this year?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What's your name and where you from


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> What's your name and where you from


Sounds like an intro for a dating site:lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

bigslippy said:


> Sounds like an intro for a dating site:lol:


lmao. asl? :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You wanting the dating?


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

free ringding?


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

AMDetails said:


> Very well could have steve.
> Was a very hectic day.
> 
> Attending this year?


Really? It was one of the quietest meets i've ever been to. I'll attend if the car's ready again  its going through a transformation


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Hey 

Am fairly local, Stay in Inverness. Being into detailing for a few years but never seem to know anyone around this area thats into it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Sounds like an intro for a dating site:lol:


No Alan is in love with his car at present


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

andysubaru30 said:


> Hey
> 
> Am fairly local, Stay in Inverness. Being into detailing for a few years but never seem to know anyone around this area thats into it


Holas Andy:wave:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Steve220 said:


> Really? It was one of the quietest meets i've ever been to. I'll attend if the car's ready again  its going through a transformation


Sorry Steve. It was a very small gathering of motors yes.

But i had a hectic day. Met so many people also my fiancee was running on the day.

This years show shall be a lot better from an AMDetails perspective.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Holas Andy:wave:


:wave:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

andysubaru30 said:


> Hey
> 
> Am fairly local, Stay in Inverness. Being into detailing for a few years but never seem to know anyone around this area thats into it


Andy you still own a subaru??

Are you a member of Scottish scoobies??

We are having a meet this weekend and I'm doing some demos.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't take long for the usual suspects to begin the pash banter. 

Suprised there ain't silly tagging already!


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

hey guys

no i dont own a scooby but my old man has had them over the years so i have grown up with them. Was driving a black sport special for a while but now have a GT TDi golf.

Where is your meet?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

andysubaru30 said:


> hey guys
> 
> no i dont own a scooby but my old man has had them over the years so i have grown up with them. Was driving a black sport special for a while but now have a GT TDi golf.
> 
> Where is your meet?


Shame. At one of the members locations.

Don't worry. AMDetails days will be available soon.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, I'll bring the teabags!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Howdy Al :thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Yep, I love teabagging!


EFA :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That's exactly what I typed. Where's the edit?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

You been to Specsavers lately? Lol


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome ....... I am from Aberdeen myself ..... but am up at the inlaws all the time in Dufftown   Some lovely driving roads up that way.

James


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

insanejim69 said:


> Welcome ....... I am from Aberdeen myself ..... but am up at the inlaws all the time in Dufftown   Some lovely driving roads up that way.
> 
> James


Hopefully see you


----------

